# Oneida Aero-Force X80



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I have the opportunity to buy an Oneida Aero-Force X80 for $200, the owner claims that he has only shot it less than 200 times do to him having shoulder surgery and that is why he is selling it. He said he is going to throw in a 1/2 doz. arrows, quickie quiver, drop away rest, cobra sights, and two muzzy broad heads. 

I really don't care about the extra because I will probably be switching them out any ways. But I want to now if anybody owns one and what do you think? Is it a good deal? What should I look out for? 

Also if I decide to go with it is their anybody in the Ann Arbor, Ypsi, area that works on them or knows how to work on them?

I have always wanted an Oneida and a guy were I work seems to think it is a good price, but I was looking for a second or third opinion. 

Thanks For Anybodies Input,

fulldraw


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Smoothest drawing bow you will own, IMO.. I don't know anyone near A2 that works on them.. I take mine to Claude Pollington in Marion for all work... As for what to look for, the norm.. cable's , wear in and around the limb bushings..

Be prepared, they are noisy. 

If you don't buy it, let me know..


----------



## huntfishlive (Sep 20, 2006)

This is the only place I'll take my bow, Oneida dealer and good people.

www.harriersarchery.com


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

huntfishlive said:


> This is the only place I'll take my bow, Oneida dealer and good people.
> 
> www.harriersarchery.com


I met the owner of Harriers Archery at the Out-door-Rama a few years ago, and that is were I shot one for the first and only time. I didn't believe they were that noisy, I have read that the older style Oneida are noisy, but the newer ones are quite. I don't if the Aero Force X80 falls in the line of old or new.


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

I've shot thier bows at Pollington while waiting to pick up steel for work. They are very nice bows. $200 is a steal compared to the prices they want for a new one. My Dad owns one with the red dot scope and likes it a lot.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I have the x80 and like it very much. They are heavy though.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

fulldraw said:


> I met the owner of Harriers Archery at the Out-door-Rama a few years ago, and that is were I shot one for the first and only time. I didn't believe they were that noisy, I have read that the older style Oneida are noisy, but the newer ones are quite. I don't if the Aero Force X80 falls in the line of old or new.


I have the Aero Force X80 and it falls under the "older" category. My friends say when they hear the car doors (cams) slam, something is bleeding.:evil:


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Fulldraw see my post on your other thread, just a note, Oneida's do tend to be louder than other bows, but with a little knowladge and elbow grease can be as quite as anything outthere.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Update...

I did purchase the Oneida Aero Force X80, but I have to upgrade it from a short to a medium, I have everything on order and hopefully will get sometime next week. I have to change from a orange power cable to a yellow,change to a copper/blue yokes, and go to a "e" module. Hope everything goes smoothly. 

Thanks For Everyone's input,


----------

